# Music that gives instant reaction because of structural uniqueness?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I am wondering what music gives you an instant reaction because of some structural uniqueness of the piece.

Here is an example:






Saint Rock - What You Ghana Do With That Thing

There is something going on in the rhythm that sounds pretty unique, like I haven't really heard this combination of beats quite in this way before.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> I am wondering what music gives you an instant reaction because of some structural uniqueness of the piece.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> ...


Meh.
********
********


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

This example has always engaged me--the original studio recording of _I Missed Again_ by Phil Collins/Phillip Bailey. The rolling drumwork has a pattern that I cannot easily resolve, and it is part of the attraction this song has for me.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

To my ears this Saint Rock piece merely sounds as if a technician played several layers in reverse and then badly mixed them with the rest.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I think this one by Zappa/Shankar is interesting from a rhythmic point of view and all the rest of it (it seems to be Lydian):






I hope this awaits me in heaven.


----------

